# Wild Camping England Wales & Scotland



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

Have seen several requests on the forum for wild camping spots in E.W & S. I have been thinking, I live in East Devon (Lyme Regis, Seaton, Beer, Branscombe & Colyton) and know of several WC sites you could stay.

Would it not be good idea for each of us to look around our own area and post places where we could wild camp.

Kind regards

Paul


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We keep the locations that we have found for wild-camping very much to ourselves.

Not because we are mean but because we don't want to lose them due to large numbers of MHs turning up and complaints being made.


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

pippin said:


> We keep the locations that we have found for wild-camping very much to ourselves.
> 
> Not because we are mean but because we don't want to lose them due to large numbers of MHs turning up and complaints being made.


iam with you on that


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Try the campsite database on here. We already do it.


----------

